# I will Never Ever Ever Tip



## NoTipForYou (Mar 21, 2019)

Before stumbling upon this forum, I had no idea that tipping on Uber or Lyft was even a thing. Now, I have found out it is.

I’ve got news for you all as a long term frequent passenger, after reading the rants and ill will towards passenegers so many of you have, I will never ever ever ever ever ever tip any of you. That will keep my life time tipping total of Uber/Lyft drivers to $0.00.

As a passenger, the app gives you a price that the ride costs. That’s what it costs, nothing more and nothing less. Your pay structure isn’t dependent upon tips.

Also, turn on the air conditioning. I’m tired of riding around Southern California with the windows cracked in a stagnant car with an incredibly dirty person who has been driving a car for 8 hours.

The nasty people on this forum must be the ones who have degraded the quality of Uber and Lyft since it began (when it was good).

Now pick me up as agreed upon, take me to my destination as agreed upon, in a car that is clean and comfortable (ac/heat on as appropriate), and be paid the price that was agreed upon (not a cent more and not a cent less).


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

LMAO!!! Here we go, let’s have at it at this entitle PAX-Hole!!!


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

NoTipForYou said:


> Before stumbling upon this forum, I had no idea that tipping on Uber or Lyft was even a thing. Now, I have found out it is.
> 
> I've got news for you all as a long term frequent passenger, after reading the rants and ill will towards passenegers so many of you have, I will never ever ever ever ever ever tip any of you. That will keep my life time tipping total of Uber/Lyft drivers to $0.00.
> 
> ...


I bet you'll tip a barista $2 on a shitty $6 cup of coffee or maybe 18%-20% on a California hipster avocado toast, but you won't tip any to the person transporting you at a high rate of speed in a flammable steel container on wheels... Did I get it right?


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Don't worry, you will never be in my car, your low rating lets us know that you are a non tipper and deserve to be placed with the new drivers. They will accept any rider, regardless of their star rating. 1 Star reviews are reserved for all of you and your kind. Enjoy your next ride.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

I'm jumping in this thread... and I bet you have a crap rating, no drive for you


----------



## NoTipForYou (Mar 21, 2019)

PlanoGuber said:


> I bet you'll tip a barista $2 on a shitty $6 cup of coffee or maybe 18%-20% on a California hipster avocado toast, but you won't tip any to the person transporting you at a high rate of speed in a flammable steel container on wheels... Did I get it right?


Absolutely incorrect. Have also tipped coffee shop employees zero dollars as well.

Waiters and waitresses get 20-25 percent tip based on quality of their service because they are actually paid on tips.

Avocado toast sucks.



ColumbusRides said:


> I'm jumping in this thread... and I bet you have a crap rating, no drive for you


4.96, thank you next



dryverjohn said:


> Don't worry, you will never be in my car, your low rating lets us know that you are a non tipper and deserve to be placed with the new drivers. They will accept any rider, regardless of their star rating. 1 Star reviews are reserved for all of you and your kind of subhuman, entitled, shit bags. Enjoy your next ride and may the stench of cigarettes and farts fill your cabin.


4.96. Thank you, next.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

NoTipForYou said:


> Before stumbling upon this forum, I had no idea that tipping on Uber or Lyft was even a thing. Now, I have found out it is.
> 
> I've got news for you all as a long term frequent passenger, after reading the rants and ill will towards passenegers so many of you have, I will never ever ever ever ever ever tip any of you. That will keep my life time tipping total of Uber/Lyft drivers to $0.00.
> 
> ...


You're probably a pool rider. Should take you about a month to have a rating of 3.5 and you won't have to worry about riding in a stagnant car. No drivers will pick you up as you will be shuffled.


----------



## NoTipForYou (Mar 21, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> You're probably a pool rider. Should take you about a month to have a rating of 3.5 and you won't have to worry about riding in a stagnant car. No drivers will pick you up as you will be shuffled.


Incorrect. I don't feel like being inconvenienced by other passenegers stops. I pay full fare and often black car. I pay high prices, am happy to pay what's agreed upon in advance.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

NoTipForYou said:


> Absolutely incorrect. Have also tipped coffee shop employees zero dollars as well.
> 
> Waiters and waitresses get 20-25 percent tip based on quality of their service because they are actually paid on tips.
> 
> ...


Post a screenshot! Trust, but verify!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

LOL LOL LOL LOL

TROLL TROLL TROLL TROLL

Don't be a monkey for the organ grinder! Add him to your IGNORE list.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

You are cheap and bitter! You tip other service industry people but not us and you wonder why some many of us vent here, lmao


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

NoTipForYou said:


> Incorrect. I don't feel like being inconvenienced by other passenegers stops. I pay full fare and often black car. I pay high prices, am happy to pay what's agreed upon in advance.


I suppose if I was driving a black car I might not worry much about tips. I would certainly make sure that your seatbelt works but no other amenities.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

NoTipForYou said:


> Absolutely incorrect. Have also tipped coffee shop employees zero dollars as well.
> 
> Waiters and waitresses get 20-25 percent tip based on quality of their service because they are actually paid on tips.
> 
> ...


Not for long. It's nice to know that your feeling of low self worth can be validated on this forum. It is certainly less expensive than that weekly trip to the Psychologist. Yes, you are worthless, you are not liked, your feeling of self importance is hidden in your inability to treat people with dignity. Your relationships don't turn out too well, when you look in the mirror, you have a scowl. I can spot you a mile away and your rides will never be pleasant.


----------



## NoTipForYou (Mar 21, 2019)

Update guys... I just took an Uber to lax from manhattan beach. 

Ride is like 2 miles. Tip amount.... ZERO POINT ZERO ZERO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

> Before stumbling upon this forum, I had no idea that tipping on Uber or Lyft was even a thing. Now, I have found out it is


You never saw the option in the app after the ride was completed?


> Also, turn on the air conditioning. I'm tired of riding around Southern California with the windows cracked in a stagnant car with an incredibly dirty person who has been driving a car for 8 hours.


Interesting generalization. I'm sure you had this experience, but if it was the norm those drivers' ratings would have dropped below 4.6 and they would have been deactivated.


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

Who cares? Stop being an attention *****.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

NoTipForYou said:


> Update guys... I just took an Uber to lax from manhattan beach.
> 
> Ride is like 2 miles. Tip amount.... ZERO POINT ZERO ZERO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


So why are you here bragging about what an inconsiderate wretch you are?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

NoTipForYou said:


> Update guys... I just took an Uber to lax from manhattan beach.
> 
> Ride is like 2 miles. Tip amount.... ZERO POINT ZERO ZERO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Did you make sure you didn't leave anything in the car? Lots of times pax stuff just disappears.


----------



## NoTipForYou (Mar 21, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> Did you make sure you didn't leave anything in the car? Lots of times pax stuff just disappears.


I do not leave things in the cars. However, in no way does it surprise me that it would "disappear." I'm well aware I'm catching rides from otherwise unemployable individuals.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

NoTipForYou said:


> Before stumbling upon this forum, I had no idea that tipping on Uber or Lyft was even a thing. Now, I have found out it is.
> 
> I've got news for you all as a long term frequent passenger, after reading the rants and ill will towards passenegers so many of you have, I will never ever ever ever ever ever tip any of you. That will keep my life time tipping total of Uber/Lyft drivers to $0.00.
> 
> ...


Asking to have the A/C put on is a bit much if you aren't tipping. A/C really increases the amount of gasoline a vehicle uses and gas ain't cheap in California.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

For years you've took Uber/Lyft not knowing tipping was a thing *i.e You never tipped before. *Now after finding this website you realize that tipping is a thing and after realizing you don't like some of the people on this website You're never ever ever gonna tip???

Wait a minute you never tipped before so whats the difference now? I honestly don't get it.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

NoTipForYou said:


> I do not leave things in the cars. However, in no way does it surprise me that it would "disappear." I'm well aware I'm catching rides from otherwise unemployable criminals.


It can be dangerous to ride around with unemployable criminals.


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

NoTipForYou said:


> ...I'm well aware I'm catching rides from otherwise unemployable criminals.


Again, another interesting generalization. If you truly feel that way, you must be packing heat?...!

Your agenda here is very clear and in no way new or unique.


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

NoTipForYou said:


> Waiters and waitresses get 20-25 percent tip based on quality of their service because they are actually paid on tips.


Thanks to waitresses who risk impending death in a collision with other diners and waitresses and damage to the second most expensive asset many people own serving you food... Wait a second...


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

Ride is like 2 miles. Tip amount.... ZERO POINT ZERO ZERO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[/QUOTE]

You are a putz!


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

NoTipForYou said:


> Before stumbling upon this forum, I had no idea that tipping on Uber or Lyft was even a thing. Now, I have found out it is.
> 
> I've got news for you all as a long term frequent passenger, after reading the rants and ill will towards passenegers so many of you have, I will never ever ever ever ever ever tip any of you. That will keep my life time tipping total of Uber/Lyft drivers to $0.00.
> 
> ...


 Hopefully, you have heard the saying, "what goes around, comes around"


----------



## NoTipForYou (Mar 21, 2019)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Asking to have the A/C put on is a bit much if you aren't tipping. A/C really increases the amount of gasoline a vehicle uses and gas ain't cheap in California.


Then find a job with less overhead.



Yulli Yung said:


> Hopefully, you have heard the saying, "what goes around, comes around"


I have. But what won't be coming around is your tip.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

NoTipForYou said:


> I do not leave things in the cars. However, in no way does it surprise me that it would "disappear." I'm well aware I'm catching rides from otherwise unemployable criminals.


Uber Drivers have been known to attack non tipping pax.


----------



## NoTipForYou (Mar 21, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> Uber Drivers have been known to attack non tipping pax.


Best of luck to the driver that attempts that on me.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

NoTipForYou said:


> Best of luck to the driver that attempts that on me.


Do you carry?


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

You are basing not tipping on a message board? Then why tip servers? They have their own messages boards and reddit pages to vent. I am sure they hate you just as much.


----------



## NoTipForYou (Mar 21, 2019)

TXqwi3812 said:


> You are basing not tipping on a message board? Then why tip servers? They have their own messages boards and reddit pages to vent as well. I am sure they hate you as well.


Servers deserve tips. They are bringing me my food for free until I tip them for bringing it to me. You are driving me for an agreed upon price which you receive a large percentage of the fare. Dont compre yourself. You want a tip? Go be a server.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

keep your $2


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

NoTipForYou said:


> Then find a job with less overhead.
> 
> 
> I have. But what won't be coming around is your tip.


You are just a troll. That is all there is to it. Your life sucks, your wife left you, you will die sick and alone. That is why you don't tip. I feel bad for you, but hey, guess what, I will still give you a ride. You know why? Cause I can afford it, I have a nice house and a car, and I always tip because I am just a happy man. Sorry life didn't work out for you.


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

NoTipForYou said:


> I've got news for you all as a long term frequent passenger, after reading the rants and ill will towards passenegers so many of you have, I will never ever ever ever ever ever tip any of you.


So you just have always been a chepo. You just now have found a way to justify your cheapness.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

NoTipForYou said:


> Then find a job with less overhead.
> 
> 
> I have. But what won't be coming around is your tip.


A/C is an optional item, a perk, not part of the ride at all.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

NoTipForYou said:


> Servers deserve tips. They are bringing me my food for free until I tip them for bringing it to me. You are driving me for an agreed upon price which you receive a large percentage of the fare. Dont compre yourself. You want a tip? Go be a server.


... and your life is in our hands by taking a car ride, but go ahead and think a server bringing a plate a food is worth more than riding in a car. I'm done here, I'm not wasting anymore of my time


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

NoTipForYou said:


> I do not leave things in the cars. However, in no way does it surprise me that it would "disappear." I'm well aware I'm catching rides from otherwise unemployable criminals.


Your non sequitur fallacies and false analogies are testament to your character. When you go through your day and you encounter someone you think is an assh*le, chances are that person is an assh*le. When you go through your day and everyone you meet is an assh*le, chances are you're the assh*le.

You can continue to make manipulative statements in order to justify your unethical mindset, but I feel sorry for the people in your life that are forced to deal with your passive aggressive antics.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

This is why one of the concessions we should wring out of Uber and Lyft, that costs them absolutely nothing, and would most likely increase acceptance rates is for them to include the percentage of rides on which riders tip. Not the percent of the fare they tipped, but the percentage of the rides on which they tip.

This op would show up as a 0% and for him good luck getting a ride. 

It'll encourage riders to tip without forcing the issue. It's not going to even phase the riders who already do tip, and it'll help educate the ones who haven't been that they should be tipping for the service they receive as they would their wait staff at a restaurant.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Is creating a flame post a new competition by users of this site? Yawn.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Cdub2k said:


> For years you've took Uber/Lyft not knowing tipping was a thing *i.e You never tipped before. *Now after finding this website you realize that tipping is a thing and after realizing you don't like some of the people on this website You're never ever ever gonna tip???
> 
> Wait a minute you never tipped before so whats the difference now? I honestly don't get it.


Lol. Because now he really REALLY means it dang it!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> LMAO!!! Here we go, let's have at it at this entitle PAX-Hole!!!


I'll tell you what, how about we all place him on ignore instead of playing FEED THE TROLL..


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> LMAO!!! Here we go, let's have at it at this entitle PAX-Hole!!!


^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/


Seamus said:


> TROLL TROLL TROLL TROLL


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Cdub2k said:


> For years you've took Uber/Lyft not knowing tipping was a thing *i.e You never tipped before. *Now after finding this website you realize that tipping is a thing and after realizing you don't like some of the people on this website You're never ever ever gonna tip???
> 
> Wait a minute you never tipped before so whats the difference now? I honestly don't get it.


LOL, I think now he is telling everyone he is a cheap jackass..


----------



## Freeman 2 (Mar 4, 2019)

Welcome to this forum , I thought it was for drivers only.Guess not.Rating are a joke here , however if I picked you up and knew who you were, you would still get a 5 star rating.Why not, if there was no problem.Soon as I drop off
passengers and end the trip I get the rating page and it does not go away till I rate so I just rate 5 and I am on my way.Yes I get tipps and sometimes I am surprised when I did not think a tipp was coming from someone
just because of their looks.Drivers on this forum do complain about passengers yes but it's only really the
rideshare companies that cause the ill feeings, They take so much of the fare,leaving drivers with short tempers.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

NoTipForYou said:


> Before stumbling upon this forum, I had no idea that tipping on Uber or Lyft was even a thing. Now, I have found out it is.
> 
> I've got news for you all as a long term frequent passenger, after reading the rants and ill will towards passenegers so many of you have, I will never ever ever ever ever ever tip any of you. That will keep my life time tipping total of Uber/Lyft drivers to $0.00.
> 
> ...


Get your own damn car and you can do what ever you please...


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

stop feeding the troll........LMAO


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

Just ignore the trolls. There are trolls out there just trying to stir things up or want attention in some weird way.

When my spidey-sense senses a troll, I use this site's Ignore function. Just click on the trolls user name, select *Ignore*, and I will never see that trolls post again. 
Hopefully enough people do that so the trolls hobbles away and goes to another forum to troll about.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

NoTipForYou said:


> Servers deserve tips. They are bringing me my food for free until I tip them for bringing it to me. You are driving me for an agreed upon price which you receive a large percentage of the fare. Dont compre yourself. You want a tip? Go be a server.


Not entirely true. If you don't tip wait staff in the U.S. the restaurant is supposed to supplement to bring their pay up to, at least, minimum wage. Also, in most places now, wait staff pools tips to be evenly distributed between them, and bar staff, if there is any. Bus staff, too, if they are paid the lower $2.10 rate.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

TROLL.

But you're one ride out of how many rides a driver accepts? LMFAO Your non-tip makes minimal impact. How many DUIs did you get that you had your license revoked? No car, no tip, can you even afford UberX?


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Congratulations! You are just like the other 90% of passengers. Good job!


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> Congratulations! You are just like the other 90% of passengers. Good job!


Haha. It's funny 'cause it's true.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

NoTipForYou said:


> Before stumbling upon this forum, I had no idea that tipping on Uber or Lyft was even a thing. Now, I have found out it is.
> 
> I've got news for you all as a long term frequent passenger, after reading the rants and ill will towards passenegers so many of you have, I will never ever ever ever ever ever tip any of you. That will keep my life time tipping total of Uber/Lyft drivers to $0.00.
> 
> ...


Theres always losers in life.


----------



## robg77 (May 17, 2016)

Nice trolling.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

NoTipForYou said:


> I had no idea that tipping on Uber or Lyft was even a thing.


We're a taxi.

For hundreds of years people have known to tip the taxi driver.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son (Aug 10, 2017)

NoTipForYou said:


> Absolutely incorrect. Have also tipped coffee shop employees zero dollars as well.
> 
> Waiters and waitresses get 20-25 percent tip based on quality of their service because they are actually paid on tips.
> 
> ...


...many problems for men who don't tip start when they don't tip their wife...and there is always someone else who will tip...?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

NoTipForYou said:


> Before stumbling upon this forum, I had no idea that tipping on Uber or Lyft was even a thing. Now, I have found out it is.
> 
> I've got news for you all as a long term frequent passenger, after reading the rants and ill will towards passenegers so many of you have, I will never ever ever ever ever ever tip any of you. That will keep my life time tipping total of Uber/Lyft drivers to $0.00.
> 
> ...


Skin Flint
Tightwad
Cheapskate
Go buy a car !

( thanks for Renewing my Respect for passengers!)


----------



## JasonLV23 (Sep 4, 2017)

NoTipForYou said:


> Before stumbling upon this forum, I had no idea that tipping on Uber or Lyft was even a thing. Now, I have found out it is.
> 
> I've got news for you all as a long term frequent passenger, after reading the rants and ill will towards passenegers so many of you have, I will never ever ever ever ever ever tip any of you. That will keep my life time tipping total of Uber/Lyft drivers to $0.00.
> 
> ...


Part of being an ADULT is acting like one. Tipping is a part of all service industries. If you don't tip for such services obviously you are immature and don't understand some things that are a part of being an ADULT.

I know your type... you go into every ride with a chip on your shoulder. I have become really good at spotting PAXHOLES like yourself and 99% of you I drive right by and cancel the trip long before you ever make it into my car. If I make the rare miscalculation and you make it into my car and I sense your aura of entitlement then you sure would not be the first that I would throw out of MY car.


----------



## Derpdederpdederp (Mar 23, 2017)

NoTipForYou said:


> Before stumbling upon this forum, I had no idea that tipping on Uber or Lyft was even a thing. Now, I have found out it is.
> 
> I've got news for you all as a long term frequent passenger, after reading the rants and ill will towards passenegers so many of you have, I will never ever ever ever ever ever tip any of you. That will keep my life time tipping total of Uber/Lyft drivers to $0.00.
> 
> ...


I bet you probably wonder why your rating is low too lol


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

NoTipForYou said:


> The nasty people on this forum must be the ones who have degraded the quality of Uber and Lyft since it began (when it was good).
> 
> Now pick me up as agreed upon, take me to my destination as agreed upon, in a car that is clean and comfortable (ac/heat on as appropriate), and be paid the price that was agreed upon (not a cent more and not a cent less).


Enjoy your non-tipping while you still can, because within a couple of years this whole ridesharing enterprise is highly likely to collapse altogether, and then there won't be any rides to not tip.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

NoTipForYou said:


> Before stumbling upon this forum, I had no idea that tipping on Uber or Lyft was even a thing. Now, I have found out it is.
> 
> I've got news for you all as a long term frequent passenger, after reading the rants and ill will towards passenegers so many of you have, I will never ever ever ever ever ever tip any of you. That will keep my life time tipping total of Uber/Lyft drivers to $0.00.
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Cdub2k said:


> For years you've took Uber/Lyft not knowing tipping was a thing *i.e You never tipped before. *Now after finding this website you realize that tipping is a thing and after realizing you don't like some of the people on this website You're never ever ever gonna tip???
> 
> Wait a minute you never tipped before so whats the difference now? I honestly don't get it.


Exactly. "I never, ever did it before, but, whoo-boy, I'm not going to start doing what I never, ever did before." Big threat there. Please stop! You're hurting our wittle feewings!


----------



## jcarrolld (Aug 25, 2016)

NoTipForYou said:


> Before stumbling upon this forum, I had no idea that tipping on Uber or Lyft was even a thing. Now, I have found out it is.
> 
> I've got news for you all as a long term frequent passenger, after reading the rants and ill will towards passenegers so many of you have, I will never ever ever ever ever ever tip any of you. That will keep my life time tipping total of Uber/Lyft drivers to $0.00.
> 
> ...


Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz....Yawn....Zzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....


----------



## LAPenguin (Jan 14, 2019)

NoTipForYou said:


> Servers deserve tips. They are bringing me my food for free until I tip them for bringing it to me. You are driving me for an agreed upon price which you receive a large percentage of the fare. Dont compre yourself. You want a tip? Go be a server.


Free? You think ANY worker only works for tips? You dont know basic economics. Its illegal to hire people and not pay them a base pay even in a commission based industry. And you're 4.96 rating is because we can't downgrade you after the fact once we know you are a cheap entitled "person". Karma my friend... karma.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

He will Die Alone

As women have no use for such

SELFISH MEN !


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> He will Die Alone
> 
> As women have no use for such
> 
> SELFISH MEN !


Maybe if he got some?


----------



## Ubergaldrivet (Feb 6, 2019)

NoTipForYou said:


> Before stumbling upon this forum, I had no idea that tipping on Uber or Lyft was even a thing. Now, I have found out it is.
> 
> I've got news for you all as a long term frequent passenger, after reading the rants and ill will towards passenegers so many of you have, I will never ever ever ever ever ever tip any of you. That will keep my life time tipping total of Uber/Lyft drivers to $0.00.
> 
> ...


We will, please be on time, do not keep us waiting because the agreed upon price only includes the first two minutes. If you need a car seat? Please feel free to bring one. If your under age child needs a ride, please feel free to ride along to make sure they arrive safely. That's it!! You do your part, we will do our part.

As a driver and a passenger I came to the same conclusion, I no longer tip waitresses, bartenders or my hairstylist. For the very same reasons you stated. Pour my beer, why should I tip for that? No special skills needed and takes 10 seconds and doesn't cost the bartender anything. So, I find I save more money on not tipping myself, so I am fine with you not tipping either. My average trip to the salon used to include $25 in tips, no longer. I'm going today, and this is my third month not tipping. The first time they asked if the service was ok. Yes, perfect. During my haircut month two I explained why I no longer tip anyone. 
No tipping works for me bc I always tipped 20% plus bc I worked for years in food service. Not anymore, better ask your boss for a raise cause I no longer tip.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Ubergaldrivet said:


> So, I find I save more money on not tipping myself, so I am fine with you not tipping either. My average trip to the salon used to include $25 in tips, no longer. I'm going today, and this is my third month not tipping. The first time they asked if the service was ok. Yes, perfect. During my haircut month two I explained why I no longer tip anyone.


Yeah, but I'm going to guess that you now have the weirdest haircut in town,


----------



## NoTipForYou (Mar 21, 2019)

Update!!!

Just took an Uber from the airport back to my home. Used Uber pool because it was cheap 4.80. Very happy I did because the driver, like an idiot, took a route with a car accident and the ride took nearly 40 minutes. 

ZERO TIP!!!!!!!

Think I’ll go hit the lake on the boat or maybe go to the bar to get a beer. Not going to drive my car because I don’t drink and drive. Figure I’ll call up an Uber, not going to tip!


----------



## rallias (May 16, 2018)

NoTipForYou said:


> Servers deserve tips. They are bringing me my food for free until I tip them for bringing it to me. You are driving me for an agreed upon price which you receive a large percentage of the fare. Dont compre yourself. You want a tip? Go be a server.


California doesn't allow reduced wage for servers. They get paid at least minimum wage, which is $11 per hour ($12 if more than 25 employees).


----------



## IGotDrive (Oct 8, 2018)

NoTipForYou said:


> Before stumbling upon this forum, I had no idea that tipping on Uber or Lyft was even a thing. Now, I have found out it is.
> 
> I've got news for you all as a long term frequent passenger, after reading the rants and ill will towards passenegers so many of you have, I will never ever ever ever ever ever tip any of you. That will keep my life time tipping total of Uber/Lyft drivers to $0.00.
> 
> ...


So why don't you just get your own car or personal driver since you hate it so much? You want the temperature, cleanliness, and comfort-level just right for yourself, right?

Oh yeah, because you probably can't afford it. Shut up, sit back, and enjoy the ride however you get it. No tip from you is not gonna make or break anyone.


----------



## UberPrius11 (Jun 23, 2016)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Is creating a flame post a new competition by users of this site? Yawn.


Right! This is in no way a real post. He said he takes mostly Black, so who cares if he tips on Black (He doesn't take Black-no Black driver in history drives around without AC or heat smelling stale, cigarettes maybe but not stale-but playing Devil's Advocate). He doesn't understand the pay structure for a server in CA, they are paid minimum wage so $12-13hr and it cannot be offset with tips-but his logic was they work for free until he tips him. He just wants to get as many responses as possible, but with all that being said I am SURE he does take Uber and does not tip because that is most PAX.


----------



## NoTipForYou (Mar 21, 2019)

IGotDrive said:


> So why don't you just get your own car or personal driver since you hate it so much? You want the temperature, cleanliness, and comfort-level just right for yourself, right?
> 
> Oh yeah, because you probably can't afford it. Shut the [email protected]@@ up, sit back, and enjoy the [email protected]@@ing ride however you get it. No tip from your cheap [email protected]@ is not gonna make or break anyone.


I have two cars. However while traveling in California for work, I need to take Ubers.

At home, in another state, I drive my cars whenever I want. Except to the bars, events, or to the airport. Which is where I pay Uber to take me. Then Uber gives you the money. You don't need the extra tip, you're already being paid for your service I have hired.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

ColumbusRides said:


> You are cheap and bitter! You tip other service industry people but not us and you wonder why some many of us vent here, lmao


dude, IT'S A TROLL. 
Even his name says so. 
"NoTipForYou"

it's a wind up... nothing more.


----------



## UbersFinest (Mar 4, 2019)

I frequently get tips the most I got was $2


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

NoTipForYou said:


> I have. But what won't be coming around is your tip.


LOL, I started to laugh when I read that comment. Simple thing in life, if your a dolt, you will get treated as such. If you're not, then you won't. Are there shady drivers out there, yup. Are there shady riders, yup. I have never expect a tip, but when I get them, it's because I gave exceptional service and they will remember me.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

This man is a driver.............. a doppleganger


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

NoTipForYou said:


> Before stumbling upon this forum, I had no idea that tipping on Uber or Lyft was even a thing. Now, I have found out it is.
> 
> I've got news for you all as a long term frequent passenger, after reading the rants and ill will towards passenegers so many of you have, I will never ever ever ever ever ever tip any of you. That will keep my life time tipping total of Uber/Lyft drivers to $0.00.
> 
> ...


Well that is entirely your right and thats all good.

But even in your post you're complaining what certain driver's do / do not do.
This is a Service job at the end of the day.

Therefore, if you receive exceptional service by your driver's, why wouldn't you tip them? They're going the extra mile to make sure you're as comfortable as possible.

just speaking matter of fact, no one is forced to tip, i don't expect tips, but it seems like you just want to be a huge dick about it.



I_Like_Spam said:


> Asking to have the A/C put on is a bit much if you aren't tipping. A/C really increases the amount of gasoline a vehicle uses and gas ain't cheap in California.


No no sir, the true irony is this is a service job.

the OP expects good service
but feels no obligation to pay for good service


----------



## Pax Hack (Mar 19, 2019)

I'm think I'm gonna start rating everyone 1* just in case I get this guy.


----------

